# IVF - no of cells



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

does the amount of cells that an embryo is affect the chances of success?

I had et yesterday, one 4 cell and one 2 cell. I was feeling alright about this until I read that some other ladies have had 6 and even 8 cell embies put back. Now I worried that my embryos were'nt strong enough to survive. Common sense tells me that they are actually in the best place now. I had them put back 48 hrs after ec so were they at the right stage?

thanks hammy x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Your embryos were put back 2 days after egg collection, so they were fine. Embryos which are 6-8 cells are normally ones put back 3 days after egg collection.

Ruth


----------



## Alison Jane (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Hammy

I am in exactly the same situation - I had et today. Again a 2 day transfer with 1 x 4 cell and 1 x 2 cell. We just have to trust that the docs have chosen the best embryos - the ones they believe have the most chance of continuing to divide and implant hopefully!

I think the best place for your lovely embies is with you, this is their natural environment!

Wishing you so much luck with your tx.

Love Alison xx


----------

